# Whats the best way to give water to feral pigeons?



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

Most everyone seems happy to give food to the lovely pigeons in my city- but all these bread crumbs and peanuts must leave the pigies awfully thirsty...
I have made a point of spilling a bottle of water on the ground whenever I feed the pigeons, so they can enjoy a drink as well....Problem being, the water quickly evaporates or seeps into the ground....Anyone here give water to the pigeons? im tempted to put out a bowl of water, but fear a pigeon might climb in and bathe..Id rather the water be used for consumption.....
Any advice on the best way to give the pigeons a nice drink of water?
Please don't think me silly for wanting to give the pigeons a drink, as Im sure on the hot summer days many of them are suffering from thirst...


thanks

Tarn Stephanos


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Most common pigeons Find several places to drink water. fountains city ponds. creeks. road side ditches ect. But if you wish to provide them water as you feed them. Bring a small bowl with you as you feed. Thy may drink or not. But might be thoughtful in the least.


----------



## maryco (Apr 1, 2002)

The best way is to provide the water in a very heavy dish/bowl.. I used to use a clay bowl and it would not tip over that way plus the birds would stand on the edge and take a sip 

The only problem with providing water is that you can spread diseases this way so I would suggest you put something in the water, either ACV (Apple cider vinegar, dose: 2 tbsp per gallon of water) or get something from a pigeon supply store that might help.

The bathing thing as you say can also be risky, pigeons will often poop in their water which can spread diseases like, cocci, canker and even worms.. Salmonellosis and all sorts of things  

Let's see what other members have to say. Also if you have a small healthy flock it wouldn't be such a risk but my flock used to be over 170 birds and many of them were sick so things could spread quickly through the water.

Mary


----------



## Snowbird (Jun 24, 2004)

As noted above, if they have fledged, they all know where to get fresh water--leaky faucets, garden watering, sports field automatic systems, various waste water, etc.. Also my birds come from several flocks so I would be a vector for disease transmission for sure if I had a communal waterer (birdy--can you see carrying around a torpedo). Often when I feed a bird on the street it will then fly close by to an unobtrussive little source of water--they are wired onto this.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Tarn,

Although I know that pigeons are quite good at tracking down water I get a bit worried during a drought. I take a bottle of water and fill those little take-away trays that seem to litter everywhere. And I save plastic and tin containers and carry those with me to fill with water if required. When it rains I make a mental note of the depressions in the pavement where water will accumulate, on the assumption that if I spill water there during the hot weather the water will last longer. I will also soak bread with water when other people have thrown it down dry, or scatter wet wholemeal bread (soaked dog biscuits would work as well).

Although I have seen blackbirds drinking from pots of water that I leave I have never seen pigeons drink it...they always give the food priority!  But making water available makes me feel a whole lot better!

Cynthia


----------

